# Spinning- In the last 40 minutes



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I spun my first on my new Turkish spindle. It's s bit awkward but I'll get better and more adept with practice.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow you are a natural. Be Careful it can be addicting. Want to see more as you go. Your blue is pretty. Have fun with your new spindle. Where did you purchase your spindle and fiber?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

It's from MielkesFiberArts in Etsy. The fiber came with it, but didn't say that in the description. About an ounce I think. I also ordered 8 oz of natural wool colored roving.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

The thing I'm having trouble with is not letting the twist into the roving before it's drafted.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely colors, enjoy your new _toy_.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you pinching the top. Spin the spindle glide your hand up the roving as it spins when you kinda see it stop spinning on the top pinch it that will stop it from going forward. I pre drafted still do I find it works better for me. I hope you can understand what I said watch your roving that you are spinning not the spindle. You will be able to tell when it is finished spinning that way and you can pinch it. draft more then spin more. Did I confuse you I think I just did my self. lol


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

By the way your spindle and the roving is very pretty.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Great job... hand spinning is so much fun I have all top whorls never tried the Turkish . Is that the one that as you spin you wind on to make a ball?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

JuneB said:


> Great job... hand spinning is so much fun I have all top whorls never tried the Turkish . Is that the one that as you spin you wind on to make a ball?


Yes it makes a center pull ball, one of the reasons I chose that type. Then I don't have to rewind it off the spindle.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yes it makes a center pull ball, one of the reasons I chose that type. Then I don't have to rewind it off the spindle.


So, I take it that when you are finished spinning, you pull the wooden arms out and your ball is then free? Clever!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Are you pinching the top. Spin the spindle glide your hand up the roving as it spins when you kinda see it stop spinning on the top pinch it that will stop it from going forward. I pre drafted still do I find it works better for me. I hope you can understand what I said watch your roving that you are spinning not the spindle. You will be able to tell when it is finished spinning that way and you can pinch it. draft more then spin more. Did I confuse you I think I just did my self. lol


I wasn't confused by your answer. I do try to pinch off while I spin then park and draft. Some of my product is very thin, some not as thin. If I predraft more maybe I can get more consistency. I am by no means frustrated at all. I'm having fun with it.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> So, I take it that when you are finished spinning, you pull the wooden arms out and your ball is then free? Clever!


Yes! I have seen plying done directly from the ball, one from the inside, one from the outside. You wind the spun yarn around the arms, one under, two over, then pull the spindle out and take out the arms and you have a center pull ball.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

BTW this is my first ever try at spinning.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty good start. Well done. Tip - if you are using quite a long length of roving, to stop it accidentally spinning itself into the yarn you are drafting, wind the roving loosely round your arm (left one if you're drafting with your right hand). Alternatively I have seen spindlers using a 'spinners cuff' - a knitted cuff that goes on the wrist and has a front facing pocket.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Its janallny

I'm here still trying with the roadbug, not trying to hi Jack, just here


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great spin. I keep looking at those spindles and they look so neat to use.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

My day was pretty full today but I still got a few minutes to spin. You ought to try the Turkish spindle. I am a total newbie at spinning at all. 
Already thinking of getting a wheel, someday!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no we corrupted another one. I'm so glad you are having fun with your spindle. It took me some time to get a wheel Enjoy your spindle a bit more. Your spinning is great for that thick and thin I have a wheel and it still happens. That is the fun of hand spun yarns. Wait till you do your first knitted project with your yarn. Have fun.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Pretty good start. Well done. Tip - if you are using quite a long length of roving, to stop it accidentally spinning itself into the yarn you are drafting, wind the roving loosely round your arm (left one if you're drafting with your right hand). Alternatively I have seen spindlers using a 'spinners cuff' - a knitted cuff that goes on the wrist and has a front facing pocket.


 :sm24: 
I knit a quick spinners cuff and it is working great. I only made it about 3" long so I can't hold a very big fluff of roving. I do pre-draft strips. It is much nicer.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> The thing I'm having trouble with is not letting the twist into the roving before it's drafted.


Since it hasn't been mentioned, park your roving over the index finger of the hand you're holding your fiber supply in. Twist cannot run around the bend in the fiber.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

When I started spinning, I used a spindle and I predrafted it really helped me to spin a more consistent yarn


----------

